# CSIS breaks up Algerian  terrorist cell in Toronto



## aluc (3 Nov 2005)

I just heard  this on the radio here in TO about an hour ago, can't find anything from the newspapers on the net yet though. CSIS has released information  concerning the arrest of about five to six people who are involved in a terrorist cell operating out of Toronto. Apparently these suspects were allowed into the country a while back as refugee claimants, but were possibly refused refugee status although. How they were able to remain in country is not yet known....very limited details. I'm just regurgitating what I caught on the radio this morn.


----------



## aluc (3 Nov 2005)

NATIONAL POST

CSIS: terror cell busted
Bomb expert among four Algerians in Toronto

Stewart Bell
National Post

Thursday, November 03, 2005



TORONTO - Canadian counter- terrorism investigators have dismantled a suspected terrorist cell in Toronto whose members included an al-Qaeda-trained explosives expert, the National Post has learned.

The cell consisted of four Algerian refugee claimants who had lived in Canada for as long as six years and were alleged members of a radical Islamic terror...........

follow link


http://www.canada.com/national/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=aa8696a1-5a53-40ca-868a-3c8f6009581c


----------



## Jaxson (3 Nov 2005)

When this hits the papers, maybe the canadian public will realize were not as safe as everyone thinks, and maybe the millitary will get alot more support from the public, lets hope for the best.


----------



## a_majoor (3 Nov 2005)

> The case "is a prime example of inter-agency co-operation," Mr. Brooks told delegates. CSIS was the lead agency in the investigation, but police and immigration enforcement officers from the CBSA in the Niagara region were also involved at various stages.



I think we all see where the new round of security funding will go (hint, it isn't us).


----------



## kincanucks (3 Nov 2005)

_CSIS: terror cell busted:  Bomb expert among four Algerians in Toronto_

then

_and the key figure left Canada voluntarily in March, 2004, after he was confronted by investigators._


To do what, start another terror cell somewhere else?  Way to go Canada doing your part to spread terror cells equitably.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Nov 2005)

Isn't that the truth?...my first thought was along the lines of why did this person not just disappear?


----------

